# Horse Search is On!



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I posted with a conformational pic of a filly I was considering buying, but since I don't want to limit myself to just one horse to look at, what do ya all think of this girl. 

Sorry if the pics are the greatest conformational wise, as all of these pictures are off of their ads. And I know they are young, but can you do the best you can?

Anything you want to ad about her in general is welcome to!

AQHA - Kings Sandy Angel - 2012 creamello filly
I don't know how old she was when these photos were taken.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Always useful to know what your intended plans would be for the horse you are purchasing.

She is a bit gangly looking in the photos- possibly due to her age. I see a fairly upright shoulder and a bit longer through the coupling. She appears a bit post-legged behind too. Might mature ok, but may be a bit of a rough ride.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I sent an email to the seller asking questions and for more recent pictures, as these pictures are, I believe as a 8-12 month old. 

I plan on raising her up, training her and selling her as a broke horse, at 4-6 years of age. Either way, I will be keeping her for at least 3 years. and I do know what I am looking for and what I will be doing with it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

We want to know what you are looking for is what she means so we can tell you if the confo will suit you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will show her in halter as a 2 year old at a couple of shows, so she has 'show experience' and then as a trail and ranch type horse.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poor show prospect short croup, long back, under weight and under muscled and upright shoulder. Not as experienced critiquer as some of the others. But my eye knows lack of balance in a build. This filly is not balanced IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a look at this. You can find something in the listings under Saskatchewan. I looked and there are some nice horses for sale from ranches. Some nice cutting bred stuff too. 

CQHA :: Canadian Quarter Horse Association - Breeders Listing


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't like this filly at all. If she were sorrel or bay...you would look twice at her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am looking at a few horses, some that are not yearlings. There is a 5 year old liver chestnut mare I was looking at, but she was too far away, a 4 year old grulla mare, that I really liked, but I haven't heard back from her owners, and an 8 year old palomino mare, but she may be too small, like pony sized, and I don't want that. 

There are also a few yearlings that I was looking at too. There was a bay filly, but I don't want a bay (yes... I am looking for something with a bit of colour), a sorrel filly, but she was too far away... and then there was this filly, a palomino filly (put her pics up on here, and was told she had good confo) and another palomino filly (bad confo and priced too high) 

I was also looking at 2 belgian horses, a yearling and a 3 year old, but I decided I don't want a heavy horse right now. 

So as you can see, I am taking my time looking at horses, and I am not just looking at the pretty ones... although I do admit I am looking for a little bit of colour, before colour, I am wanting good conformation, a solid build and a good mind. 

The colour of horse I do want is a palomino or grulla... but if I find a chestnut or black or bay that has those other things I am looking for in a horse, for a good price, I will consider it before colour.

This is the 8 year old palomino I am looking at, if she is not pony sized, and good conformation, I will consider her. She also has recent coggins test done, and she comes with her health certificate, 1 year vaccination card, cart, tack, and papers. I can ask for better conformation pics, if these aren't good enough, but what can you tell by these pictures? Does she look smaller to you? I wan't something at least 15hh, if fully grown already. 

I know she needs a couple more pounds, and her feet done, but she looks to have good legs, at least to me.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just got a response back from the owner of the 8 year old palomino... and she is said to be 15.2 hh... so how is her conformation, based on these photos... I know there is no good side shot of her, and I just asked for more pictures.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry if I missed it, but what do you want? so far I've got you don't want a draft or pony. you are keeping it for a few years, and maybe showing in something, and you don't like bays.

you want an average sized, well built, untrained horse? you have babies -8 year olds on this thread.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> sorry if I missed it, but what do you want? so far I've got you don't want a draft or pony. you are keeping it for a few years, and maybe showing in something, and you don't like bays.
> 
> you want an average sized, well built, untrained horse? you have babies -8 year olds on this thread.


Yes you are correct, I don't want a draft or a pony, I would like a horse around 15-15.3hh, or a yearling. I will keep it for at least a few years, I think I will show it in the local shows, take it on trails and just have fun with it, and I don't want a bay (they are way to popular in my area, and I like the 'colourful' horses, chestnuts and browns) 

This palomino mare, that I posted a picture of, is said to be a barrel horse, so I might try that with her, if I buy her.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That Palomino mare looks like an adorable mover!! I would look more closely at her! 

Nancy


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Turns out the palomino is out of the question, as she is WAY to far away for me to travel... she is in Ontario, and I am in Saskatchewan. 

I got more pictures of the cremello, recent ones from today. I don't know why, but I keep going back to her. She is also, almost the size of a 3 year old, and I really like her. 

How does she look now?

































And I also came across this one, a 4 year old Grulla mare, how does she look, based on these photo's, I am going to ask for conformational ones next time I email about her.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

here is some you may want to check out they are in Sask
WESTERN PLEASURE BRED PROSPECTS | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

another ad from different person {in alberta} having horses from that exact same breeding line shows more what they are like:wink: {she has more than one!! :wink:}
4 YR OLD BLACK PLEASURE BRED FILLY | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The grulla Looks possibly promising. The cremello filly pics don't work but there is not amount of growth that will fix what's wrong with her conformation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Even in the young horses you can tell pretty quickly if they are going to grow and well balanced build. You got to look at the angle of the shoulder and the croup. The length of the croup the legs, the thickness of bone. The length of the back. Gotta look for some symmetry in the angles you don't want a jerky uncomfortable ride. I'm sure someone could explain this better than me I'm not a Conformation expert I just know what I like balance, good bone, substance, good mind, and heart.  
Here's some some conformational shots of jet as he's a fairly well balanced horse and see that that doesn't change too much from now to him at 2. Not saying he's perfect or anything I also think you should go back and look at pics of breeze as she has grown. Give you an idea of what changes and what doesn't as you look for a younger horse prospect.





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Jet is a REALLY nice one. Just sayin'


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Why thank you for the compliment Elana. He is my pride and joy I love him to pieces . Turning 3 next year I'm excited to start riding. He's doing great with the ground work basics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Breezy good luck with your horse search basically what I was trying to say in my horsey example is growth in young horses changes some things. And with time and age a horse can even out certain things but doesn't fix everything. Like Jets point of the hip always has been a little higher than his withers it's probably going to stay that way his sire was like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

